# Pics Of The Planks



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good to see Lee gettin his


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice pics, bud.

I didn't know Lee got one this Fall. Good for him.

Blake's got a couple already ... and a couple of cobies.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Nice pics, bud.
> 
> I didn't know Lee got one this Fall. Good for him.
> 
> Blake's got a couple already ... and a couple of cobies.




Lee has FHB in in DNA.


That man is a machine......

NJ...its about that time huh?

Did you change yer line? Tinks tha 'Boys will be down this weekend....

Not gonna get tha pass...but gonna Socom a mission in the late PM/Early AM at the super/super/super secret beach hole...prolly Sat. nite.....

Hope you and the rest of tha gang get into em....

Wife got me on a short leader...and she fishes W/ braid...so there ain't no arguing...


Will letcha and the rest of the A/C know when I clean up


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

One woman not scared to fish LIP.









And I ain't talkin' about Neil.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

But WAY TOO CROWDED for me. I'd be tossing somebody over the rail.


----------



## J_Boogie (Aug 31, 2007)

You know I was really surprised on tuesday while I was thier watching. IN two hours of being there I don't think I saw but one or two lines get tangled. BUt that being said I know i wouldn't feel very comfortable casting out. I know I would be that unfortunate new guy to have my hook grab a lot of other peoples lines... lol...


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> But WAY TOO CROWDED for me. I'd be tossing somebody over the rail.


Hell, I'd pay ya to toss one over even though my next foray is further South with a recliner, kitchen,shower and sat. tv.:fishing:

Great pics. and congrats to all !

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yep in2win,avalon is already gettin their share .....couple weeks earlier than last year....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

RuddeDogg said:


> But WAY TOO CROWDED for me. I'd be tossing somebody over the rail.


Hey that is a week day. You should see the weekend. And it is really not bad if you take the time to learn what is happening.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No thank you*

Don't know how you guys deal with that. That would drive me nuts.:--|:--|:--|


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

the rhondel said:


> Yep in2win,avalon is already gettin their share .....couple weeks earlier than last year....the R


they aint catchn nuthin at avalon, nags head pier is gettn um


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

what pier is that


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

its LIP aka sandbridge pier.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks I hope to be down in VB is 2 weeks I hope there is something left when I get there


----------



## reblenight (Jan 10, 2007)

where are them pics from i want to catch some drum like that


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Way to crowded for me and no way would I stand in line to cast. Id be off the beach shooting lead!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Isn't it almost this time of year again fellas?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

sand.trout said:


> Enjoy the pictures.


When did you catch that fish? I could have sworn I've seen that pic before.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not in any of these pics, but in Sept of 07 these guys seemed to be putting a hurtin on the drum. If I remember correctly, late Sept of 07.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

J_Boogie said:


> You know I was really surprised on tuesday while I was thier watching. IN two hours of being there I don't think I saw but one or two lines get tangled. BUt that being said I know i wouldn't feel very comfortable casting out. I know I would be that unfortunate new guy to have my hook grab a lot of other peoples lines... lol...


Crossovers happen all the time. If you can throw straight, everyone just works with it.


RuddeDogg said:


> But WAY TOO CROWDED for me. I'd be tossing somebody over the rail.


Its not bad most of the time,you just go with the flow. Kinda self policing.


sand.trout said:


> Enjoy the pictures.





Digger said:


> Hey that is a week day. You should see the weekend. And it is really not bad if you take the time to learn what is happening.


Watch everyone get into it when someone has a big fish on. Team effort.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Great pix of the crowd at LIP - brought back some great memories..

Next year I'll have to hit up the family in VA/Hatteras for a couch so I can get some real fishing in..


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

hope its like that monday cuz the kaos at lip is fun fun fun keeps ya head in fishing let me tell ya


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A blast from the past


----------

